# Molly at 12 weeks old.



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Molly is just over 12 weeks old. She has been with us now for a month, feels like we've had her forever... In a good way! She's coming along well and is now out and about and getting lots of attention which she LOVES!! I thought she was pretty fearless and thought I'd socialised her pretty well but it's amazing the little things that startle her.. 'For Sale' signs??!! She met a few bigger dogs today which she was a bit wary of but managed ok. Puppy classes start next week so fingers crossed she behaves herself  apologies that the photos are so huge.. Still not mastered that one  xx


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

Adorable!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She is gorgeous,where did you get her from? x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

What a cute bundle of fluff Molly is. I know what you mean about them having been around forever. They really do know how to come into our lives and fully embrace it.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

mandym said:


> She is gorgeous,where did you get her from? x


Thank you so much, I got her from a hobby breeder in Doncaster.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

MillieDog said:


> What a cute bundle of fluff Molly is. I know what you mean about them having been around forever. They really do know how to come into our lives and fully embrace it.


Absolutely. My life seems so much fuller having her, I now don't spend forever in the shops and spending money!!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

She looks like a cuddly toy.absolutely gorgeous,is she american? x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

mandym said:


> She looks like a cuddly toy.absolutely gorgeous,is she american? x


Yeah, she's American/Mini poodle. I've seen pics of your Dogs too who are gorgeous. You have an American called Miley..apologies if spelt wrong?! Shes lovely, love her rich colouring. I'm in Scotland too (Stirling) and really struggled to find breeders up here. X


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Thanks,yes miley is an american and so is pyper my merle.Im a hobby breeder but only have occasional litters,would love one like molly xxx


----------



## colpa110 (Jul 5, 2011)

Super super sweet x


----------



## S.Claire (Sep 1, 2011)

Breathtaking - What a stunning girl! x


----------



## Clairasol (Sep 8, 2011)

Totally gorgeous.


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

colpa110 said:


> Super super sweet x


Thank you  I remember reading your post on Jojos website before I got a puppy and longing for one even half as gorgeous as Betty x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

S.Claire said:


> Breathtaking - What a stunning girl! x


Thank you, if I got another cockapoo I'd love one like Nacho, LOVE his colouring, he's just delicious


----------



## claire71 (Jan 9, 2012)

Molly is just like a little teddy - so cute xx


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Hi Mairi, Molly has the sweetest face, she truly is beautiful. I really love the cute teddy look of American crosses. She would look very good beside my Izzy.....


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

ali-s.j. said:


> Hi Mairi, Molly has the sweetest face, she truly is beautiful. I really love the cute teddy look of American crosses. She would look very good beside my Izzy.....


Hi Ali, thank you. Yes I can't wait to meet Izzy, we're now out and about so would be great to catch up, hopefully Molly can learn a thing or 2 from Izzy


----------



## JulesB (Mar 6, 2011)

Molly is gorgeous. What a sweet little face!!! X


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

mairi1 said:


> Hi Ali, thank you. Yes I can't wait to meet Izzy, we're now out and about so would be great to catch up, hopefully Molly can learn a thing or 2 from Izzy


Blimey, I'm not sure you'd want Molly to learn anything from Izzy....:laugh:


----------



## Spencer1 (Feb 19, 2012)

She is gorgeous!


----------



## deb (Jun 23, 2011)

lovely little girl, so cute!


----------



## loriwass8803 (Jan 15, 2012)

Love these photos--don't apologize for size, the bigger the better


----------



## Carolyne (Mar 13, 2012)

Just hope my Mollie is just as cute !


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Very cute name to match a very cute pup!

She really is stunning, I ditto everyone's comments above. Including the one about the bigger the photo the better!

More soon please 

Harri x


----------



## mairi1 (Mar 12, 2012)

Thank you all for lovely comments, she's quite the little poser when havin her photo taken


----------



## Kodysmom (Feb 11, 2012)

She's super dupa adorable! Makes me want another.


----------



## Emily+Harry (Mar 31, 2012)

awww she is gorgeous  xx


----------

